# What's the deal



## Pdksays (Aug 14, 2013)

So I'm knew here, I cook for a living and I've recently gotten really into wa-handles. Until very recently I've ordered almost exclusively from Korin but there expensive and I'm not into the western style knives I used to like. That being said I've ordered from jki, japanese wood worker, and cktg, I've had good experiences with all, jki has been by far the best, jon is awesome. This is a loaded question but what's up with the general disdain for cktg?


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 14, 2013)

Bad blood between this forum's starter and the owner of cktg. As you read some old threads you will find out. (I would start out with youtube knuckleheads thread.)


----------



## chinacats (Aug 14, 2013)

:running:


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 14, 2013)

Popcorngif/


----------



## James (Aug 14, 2013)

From my own experience, buying from CKTG is a mixed bag. On one hand, CKTG has a wide product selection and free shipping for relatively cheap orders. On the other, quality control is quite an issue (moritaka overgrinds, artifex problems, etc).

If you're really curious, give this thread a look - http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/1367-Moritaka-how-long. It'll shed some light on it.


----------



## eaglerock (Aug 14, 2013)

:no:


----------



## labor of love (Aug 14, 2013)

:bashhead::scared2:


eaglerock said:


> :no:


----------



## ramenlegend (Aug 14, 2013)

almost ordered a stone holder from them last night, that $60 free shipping is tempting. glad i passed.


----------



## tripleq (Aug 14, 2013)

chinacats said:


> :running:



Literally made me lol!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 14, 2013)

I left my ten-foot-pole home today, so I can't touch this thread. :wink:


----------



## tk59 (Aug 14, 2013)

James said:


> From my own experience, buying from CKTG is a mixed bag. On one hand, CKTG has a wide product selection and free shipping for relatively cheap orders. On the other, quality control is quite an issue (moritaka overgrinds, artifex problems, etc).
> 
> If you're really curious, give this thread a look - http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/1367-Moritaka-how-long. It'll shed some light on it.


+1. I've fixed my share of CKTG offerings. Most of them have been very poorly ground CKTG-commissioned products.


----------



## bikehunter (Aug 14, 2013)

What's that saying....Let sleeping dogs....do what? lol


----------

